# Mounting a TV on a stone fireplace



## christymichael (Mar 6, 2011)

So we want to mount our TV on our fireplace, which is river rock stone. We obviously have to get the full mount that comes out and swivels and whatnot as you couldn't have it flat against river stone but drilling into the stone is making us nervous (and looks difficult). Do I need to hire someone to do this or how do we go about this? (the fireplace is gas)


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

christymichael said:


> So we want to mount our TV on our fireplace, which is river rock stone. We obviously have to get the full mount that comes out and swivels and whatnot as you couldn't have it flat against river stone but drilling into the stone is making us nervous (and looks difficult). Do I need to hire someone to do this or how do we go about this? (the fireplace is gas)


You need a few things to hang the TV.
A hammer drill.
A masonary bit.
The ability to figure out how to hang this so it's plumb and square and won't fall down.
Post some photos of the area it will be mounted.
Ron


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

christymichael said:


> We obviously have to get the full mount that comes out and swivels and whatnot as you couldn't have it flat against river stone


Not really. You could buy the standard "fixed mount" and depending on how you plan to anchor it, could simply use flat washers for spacers between the wall and the mount to level it as needed.

If it were me I'd use epoxy and threaded rod, but sleeve anchors should work just fine, and you won't risk epoxy running down the face of your fireplace if you overfill the holes.



christymichael said:


> drilling into the stone is making us nervous (and looks difficult). Do I need to hire someone to do this or how do we go about this? (the fireplace is gas)


You get a carbide bit, a hammer drill, and have at it
If you are nervous, do a practice run. Go to your local stone suppy and get a few large river rocks, then drill some holes and set some anchors. Use the same type of anchors you plan to use for your tv and anchor something to the practice rock that you can use as a handle to lift the rock up by. This will give you a good idea of how strong your anchor is and should put your mind at ease


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

christymichael said:


> So we want to mount our TV on our fireplace, which is river rock stone. We obviously have to get the full mount that comes out and swivels and whatnot as you couldn't have it flat against *river stone* but drilling into the stone is making us nervous (and looks difficult). Do I need to hire someone to do this or how do we go about this? (the fireplace is gas)


Real stone or thin veneer, like cultured stone?


----------



## Slyguysmoke (Feb 28, 2011)

Mounting a tv above a fireplace will drastically shorten the life of the tv due to heat. People love how it looks, but plan on replacing the tv if the fire is lit often while it's in use...


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Besides slyguysmoke's comment, mounting a TV over (am I right?) the fireplace is crazy talk to a home theater purist. Middle of screen should be at eye level. Maybe add neck braces to list of items needed?


----------

